# t.c_cc[VTIME]



## pmh (May 14, 2010)

```
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# stty -f /dev/cuaU0
speed 9600 baud;
lflags: -icanon -isig -iexten -echo
iflags: -icrnl -ixon -ixany -imaxbel ignbrk -brkint
oflags: -opost -onlcr tab0
cflags: cs8 -parenb -hupcl clocal cstopb
min     time    
200     1
```


With 9600 baud 200 bytes takes longer than 0.1 seconds.
However, read() returns after 0.1 seconds with less that 200 bytes.

Somehow it seems that the time above is not an inter-byte timer (as it should be),
but rather a read timer (after the first byte is received however).

This is not a big issue. By using 5 instead of 1 my application is happy.
Merely I'm just wondering why FreeBSD works here differently than NetBSD.

Or maybe I'm messing around by myself.

It is a VIA 83C572 USB controller.

```
uftdi0: <USB - Serial> on usbus2.
```

-- pmh


----------

